# New to the forum



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello. name is mitch. been boarding for a while im 33. live in brunswick, ohio. local place is brandywine. go to peek n peak alot also.
i ride a capita travis parker 159. usually ride with my 11yo son.


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

My name is Jeff, been riding over 15 yrs. I'll be 34 next month. I ride the same place mitch does. I live in Sevenhills Oh. (Cleve. suburb)
I ride a Ride Decade 156 w/ Ride SPi bindings and 32 lashed boots.
Mitch told me check this forum out.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome guys!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

mitchamus said:


> Hello. name is mitch. been boarding for a while im 33. live in brunswick, ohio. local place is brandywine. go to peek n peak alot also.
> i ride a capita travis parker 159. usually ride with my 11yo son.


Welcome to the forums...I'm from Hinckley, so we're practically neighbors when I'm not at school.


----------

